# X5 with body kit and 22" khans



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

hi guys ,another detail i thought i would share
this X5 has had front,back and one side painted ,the rest i was told to be factory but on closer inspection the other side had seen paint at sum point in its life.it has been stored in the spray shop for the last 6 months (with the windows down )on with the detail
on arrival
































































arches and tyres cleaned with megs super degreaser
















now the wheels were to be swaped mid detail but i couldnt resist giving them a clean anyway,billbery and brushes
















door shuts ,grills,badges,panel gaps ect cleand with megs APC and brush








































car foamed 
















i was loosing the light so no more was pics ,car was washed 2 bucket and megs shampoo plus ,tardis and wolfs decon on the old paint side ,rinse and final rinse with 0ppm filter water and taken inside for some wolfs aggressive clay and last touch for lube








here we have some nice white paint splaters ,thinners ,finger nail and elbow grease was uesed to remove
























here is some old tape residue welded to the body and plenty more all over ,tardis and some more elbow grease was used to remove
















old paint shots
























































new paint shots


































before

























after


















before

















after


















before










after


















before


















after


















thats the old paint side done ,lc purple wool and fg 500 x2 hits for correction ,refined with 3m blue finishing pad and menzerna 106 fa for refining
new paint was was corrected with 3m polishing pad and menzerna 3.02 and refined with 3m blue finishing pad and menzerna 85rd
some finished shots of the new paint


























































































the only bit of sun ther was


















all polishing done and plenty of dust ,car taken out for an APC foam and engine bay clean

before


























megs super degreaser and various brushes used on engine and megs APC used on th under side of the bonet ,car foamed ,power rinsed and final rinse with 0ppm filter water

engine blow dryed and dessed with aerospace 303


































car blow dryed










LSP was blackfire sealant










new wheels fitted and sealed with blackfire metal sealant










wolfs blackout was used on tyres and plastics










megs all season used on arches










3m glass cleaner used inside and out










now for the inside and i was not looking forward to it after sitting in a sprayshop for 6 months with the windows down there was a mountan of dust 
in ever nook and crany
megs APC lots of micrfibres and brushes used to clean ,a good hoover.leather treated with wolfs leather and all plastics dressed with aerospace 303 ,almost 8 hours was spent on the inside


































taking care of the finer details


























inside finished shots


































































































outside finished shots


















































































































































thanks for looking ,all comments welcome :thumb:
happy new year to all 
regards 
stevie


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around looking very good now


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

absolute stunning work there Stevie:thumb: Love the front bonnet reflections pics..looks awesome. 

Great work.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work but is that many photos really necessary.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great results there. Love the glossy look blackfire stuff gives!


----------



## Juzza (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic turn around there, looking great!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Superb work :thumb: One of those 'omg' cars when you look at pre condition.

A lot of work gone into that, looks awesome now

:wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Stevie, wouldn't expect anything less from you :thumb:
Didny half have you're work cut out eh.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work there


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Nice work but is that many photos really necessary.


More photos the better I say, especially in the studio section where potential customer's could be viewing the detailer's work.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work, stunning finish from what was a real minger:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

:buffer: Tremendous work :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Jesus that was one big mess. Well done.

Fish


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Superb finish and great write-up. I think the number of photos is just fine... you can't convey it better than a photo!
It really was a bit of a mess for sure.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great job on a beast of a car. The inside looked a nightmare, but came up a treat :thumb:


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

omg... that poor E53. Nice turn around.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

That's what i call a turnaround Stevie .I reckon that's a well earned beer or three. As for the pics thing, as the op said they demonstrate what you can do. From a selfish point of view ( i think Ive mentioned this before)The more pics of a detail that are posted the more i learn :thumb:

Daz


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround, you've got to love Blackfire, it never fails to impress me when I use it. 

Inside looked to be a proper nightmare!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice work mate.....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Big respect to you on that one Stevie, have done one of these myself in similar condition, they are large motor's and take a fair amount of time to turn around........

Have to say you had your work cut out in the interior.......

I assume that the customer was more than happy with the results?

Wheel change looks good, assume the centre caps are to follow on?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Mighty Work there! Why would they keep the windows open in that kind of dusty place?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one Stevie! That thing was in a state!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Great turn around, superb work!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The inside of that car was terrible! What an amazing turnaround. 

Bet the customer was over the moon with it when he picked up.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Fantastic turn around there, right amount of pictures as well, you should be justifiably proud of this detail.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking turnround Stevie


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work and amazing finish.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah. The old "shove it in the corner with the windows down" trick. Nice finish Stevie. By the looks of things you applied the sealant by DA? Easy to come off afterwards?


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Nice work mate. Such a nice turn around.

You might wanna tell him his windscreen water bottle cap is missin in the engine bay  Unless he already knows


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great turn around there mate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Ah. The old "shove it in the corner with the windows down" trick. Nice finish Stevie. By the looks of things you applied the sealant by DA? Easy to come off afterwards?


yes applied by DA you only need 2-3 drops for the whole car ,you can leave it to cure as long as you like and it still buffs of very very easy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work the mate


----------



## cheby (Jan 11, 2009)

What a transformation, completely different car. Good work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

From absolute ****ing mess to absolute stunner, well done mate you should be proud of your work :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, must have taken a while!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, fantastic turnaround!! :thumb: Was rather messy!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Saqib200 said:


> Very nice, must have taken a while!


53 hours in total :doublesho


----------

